# C'est quoi les petits carrés?



## tib51 (18 Novembre 2006)

Salut!
Ca fait longtemps que je réponds à pas mal de problèmes sur les forums macgé, et je n'ai jamais eu ma réponse à la question: mais c'est quoi ces carrés vert à coté de mes points disco? Pourquoi certains ont pleins de carrés verts et peu de point, et d'autre ont plein de points et peu de carré?
Merci d'avance de vos lumières!!!!


----------



## laurent1 (18 Novembre 2006)

Sur terre il y a des grands et des petits des gros et des maigres...; et certains on des petits carrés et d'autre en ont moins! c'est comme ça!! 

Oh, d'ccord c'est con comme reponse mais ca fait remonter ton post!!   

merci qui??


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> Sur terre il y a des grands et des petits des gros et des maigres...; et certains on des petits carrés et d'autre en ont moins! c'est comme ça!!
> 
> Oh, d'ccord c'est con comme reponse mais ca fait remonter ton post!!
> 
> merci qui??




Merci Jean-Claude.


----------



## laurent1 (18 Novembre 2006)

tu es pas aware! parce que dans la vie il y a le bien et le mal tu vois? et le bien c'est les carrés verts!! green square, you know? et ça c'est dieu car dieu il est ici il est la bas il est partout et ça c'est beau. Parce que tu vois moi je suis vert toi tu es bleu on est tous différent et ça c'est le monde. et le monde c'est comme le sky, tu vois? il y a les oiseaux le vent et dans l'eau il y a pas le vent c'est pour ça que les oiseaux ils sont pas dans l'eau mais les oiseaux ils s'en foutent des carrés verts et ça c'est important.Car jean claude il a eut des problèmes avec les carrés verts. Et jean claude c'est toi c'est moi c'est tout le monde et c'est personne. et dans la galaxie il y a aussi les carrés verts you know? c'est différent mais c'est pareil en même temps.  des fois on parle des petits hommes verts mais c'est pareil ils sont aware dans la galaxie. Mais les birds, lezoizau ils vont pas dans la galaxie car y a pas d'air. Mais de toute facon l'air est toujours plus  vert ailleurs. Et ça c'est important. alors les carrés verts ils sont à toi ils sont à moi ils sont à tous!!

(extrait du parlé jean claude facile)


----------



## HmJ (18 Novembre 2006)

... Jean-Claude "le Messie" a parl&#233;, mes fr&#232;res...

Ben les carr&#233;s, c'est un syst&#232;me de points comme un autre, li&#233; au nombre de posts et de coups de boule re&#231;us.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Salut!........
> Merci d'avance de vos lumi&#232;res!!!!





encore un profiteur qui veut de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; gratos !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Ton nombre de carr&#233;s vert d&#233;pend du nombre de coups de boule vert re&#231;us.
Tes points disco d&#233;pendent du nombre de coups de boule verts re&#231;us, de ton anciennet&#233; et de ton nombre de post.

Donc, quelqu'un de tr&#232;s anciens, qui poste 300 fois par jour mais qui n'est pas boul&#233; souvent peut avoir plein de points disco mais tr&#232;s peu de carr&#233;s verts.

Et quand tu passe la souris sur tes carr&#233;s verts, tu as un message rigolo qui d&#233;pend du nombre de car&#233;s.

Voil&#224;.

Mais sans vouloir jouer les chieur, l'info est super accessible en cherchant un tout petit peu dans la FAQ.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Salut!
> Ca fait longtemps que je réponds à pas mal de problèmes sur les forums macgé, et je n'ai jamais eu ma réponse à la question: mais c'est quoi ces carrés vert à coté de mes points disco? Pourquoi certains ont pleins de carrés verts et peu de point, et d'autre ont plein de points et peu de carré?
> Merci d'avance de vos lumières!!!!




*Mon cher ami*
ces petits carrés sont les indicateurs de notre bravoure et de notre mérite.
Tel un maréchal soviétique bardé de barrettes et de médailles, les plus braves d'entre nous sont bardés de points discos et de petits carrés verts.

En cherchant bien, tu verras que certains sont bardés de petits carrés rouges.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais sans vouloir jouer les chieur





*Trop tard.*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Chassez le naturel.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Salut!
> Ca fait longtemps que je réponds à pas mal de problèmes sur les forums macgé, et je n'ai jamais eu ma réponse à la question: mais c'est quoi ces carrés vert à coté de mes points disco? Pourquoi certains ont pleins de carrés verts et peu de point, et d'autre ont plein de points et peu de carré?
> Merci d'avance de vos lumières!!!!


Quand m&#234;me, t'es l&#224; depuis 2001...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Soyez gentil avec les vieux noobs svp .


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Salut!
> Mais c'est quoi ces carrés vert à coté de mes points disco



  ..Où ça ...? je vois rien ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2006)

Tu re&#231;ois un carr&#233; vert fonc&#233; quand tu d&#233;nonces un posteur &#224; un administrateur et un carr&#233; vert clair quand leposteur d&#233;nonc&#233; se fait supprimer son compte.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Je vois toujours rien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Et tu reçois deux carrés, si ta dénonciation est faite à partir de découpage de lettres dans des posts plus anciens.
Super dur.
Mais faut bosser pour entrer dans le carré VIP.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Et lorsque tu dénonces un admin tu reçois des étoiles vertes sous le pseudo ..

Ouaip !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Pas mal de critiques aussi comme sur le forum MacGameZone .


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu reçois un carré vert foncé quand tu dénonces un posteur à un administrateur et un carré vert clair quand leposteur dénoncé se fait supprimer son compte.


J'espère que tu as compris _l'esprit_ de mon message : le vert clair est là pour montrer que parfois on dénonce un peu vite.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ..Où ça ...? je vois rien ...


Quand on en a une grosse*, ce n'est pas gentil de se moquer de ceux qui en ont une petite*












* de barre de carrés verts, évidement, what else ?


----------



## tib51 (18 Novembre 2006)

Bon ça se clariefie..... C'est clair que ça fait un peu vieux newb.... Mais vaut mieux tard que jamais, et je vous prierai d'arrêter de vous fouttre de moi sinon je.........tue le chien!


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quand on en a une grosse*, ce n'est pas gentil de se moquer de ceux qui en ont une petite*
> * de barre de carr&#233;s verts, &#233;videment, what else ?



Tu aurais eu enti&#232;rement raison si cela avait &#233;t&#233; le cas ..

Loin de moi l'id&#233;e de me moquer .. 

Disco must go one ... Yeah !! 

Edit: 



> et je vous prierai d'arr&#234;ter de vous fouttre de moi sinon je.........tue le chien!



ET voil&#224; ..BB va &#234;tre mis dans le coups ...


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Bon ça se clariefie..... C'est clair que ça fait un peu vieux newb.... Mais vaut mieux tard que jamais, et je vous prierai d'arrêter de vous fouttre de moi sinon je.........tue le chien!



Loin de nous cette idée. Mais à la vue de ta radio, on comprend tout et on compatit.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Bon &#231;a se clariefie..... C'est clair que &#231;a fait un peu vieux newb.... Mais vaut mieux tard que jamais, et je vous prierai d'arr&#234;ter de vous fouttre de moi sinon je.........tue le chien!


Un chien mort est un bon chien.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Tuer le chien n'arrange en rien la noobitude .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Ah merde ... Trop tard.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah merde ... Trop tard.



Toi aussi tu as dénoncé un nioub ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Novembre 2006)

Allez, dégagez les tocards...

Moi j'ai plein de carrés verts.

Allez, faites place.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Novembre 2006)

_Un jour mon compte de points disco atteindra celui de ce putain de Blork de merde de la Horde... _ :rateau: 


Un jour.... 



Peut-&#234;tre.... 



Ou pas.... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2006)

Il en a m&#234;me pas 12'000 ce blork de foire agricole.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est un troll ...


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> je vous prierai d'arrêter de vous fouttre de moi sinon je.........tue le chien!



et pourquoi sont-ce toujours les chiens qui prennent ? 
c'est juste un peu con un chien, rien de bien méchant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> En cherchant bien, tu verras que certains sont bardés de petits carrés rouges.


Encore en activité ?
Je n'en croise plus des rouges, depuis que Reine s'est reconverti dans le pseudo-idiot-qui-poste-pas.
Où qui sont ?

Tous le monde a du vert,
c'est un complot de Nicolas Hulot !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Toi aussi tu as dénoncé un nioub ?



Un ou beaucoup selon le point de vue, il me reste cependant quelques traces que je garde en souvenirs.

Mais nous sommes beaucoup dans ce cas là.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Encore en activit&#233; ?
> Je n'en croise plus des rouges, depuis que Reine s'est reconverti dans le pseudo-idiot-qui-poste-pas.
> O&#249; qui sont ?
> 
> ...



Non regarde:

rouge


----------



## tirhum (18 Novembre 2006)

Et le cassoulet ?!....


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le cassoulet ?!....




c'est pour la roulette  je surveillle


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2006)

Soyons clairs : au dessous de 15 points, on n'a pas voix au chapitre.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Je ne chapitre pas - je ferais plutôt dans l'sommaire.
Ca tombe bien.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Soyons clairs : au dessous de 15 points, on n'a pas voix au chapitre.



C'est un fa&#231;on, &#233;l&#233;gante,  de fermer un fil de nioub  en le lassant ouvert ..


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un façon, élégante,  de fermer un fil de nioub  en le lassant ouvert ..



en tant que tel, no comment


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

La preuve reinman court toujours les rues d'Internet en loucdé


----------



## tib51 (18 Novembre 2006)

Eh ben non alors! Vous allez pas fermer mon beau fil qui part en live et qui me fait marrer!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Novembre 2006)

*Newbies*
unter alles.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Soyons clairs : au dessous de 15 points, on n'a pas voix au chapitre.



bon , il m'en manque juste 2......
je vais poster encores des photos de moi , moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> bon , il m'en manque juste 2......
> je vais poster encores des photos de moi , moi



t'oserais quand même pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> t'oserais quand même pas...






pourquoi pas  si c'est le seul moyen de faire pote avec bengilli  







nb: comment d'ailleurs effacer les 2 incriminée avant que bioman tombé dessus  ? :affraid: 
on les a carrement mises dans la galerie autoportrait    
il est chaud , tres tres chaud a passer dans la pomme :affraid: :affraid: :sick:


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Eh ben non alors! Vous allez pas fermer mon beau fil qui part en live et qui me fait marrer!



:mouais:


----------



## laurent1 (19 Novembre 2006)

salut la mouette! tu es modo toi maintenant?? savait pas! ca fait longtemps??


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> salut la mouette! tu es modo toi maintenant?? savait pas! ca fait longtemps??



 et c'est un honneur ..


----------



## meskh (19 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> et c'est un honneur ..



et le nouvo modo alors :love:, il va nous donner des coups de boulles alors, pour faire croître notre petite famille de carrés verts ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2006)

Relis bien le post de l'Amok.


----------



## tib51 (19 Novembre 2006)

Tiens c'est vrai qu'il y avait une annonce de recherche de modo (je ne sais plus pour quel catégorie du forum il y avait besoin).
Le ou les modos ont été trouvés?


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

C'est dimanche , la trêve est décrétée jusqu'à lundi matin 0700 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Non regarde:
> 
> rouge




Tiens, Jean Miche est passé au rouge ? La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, il était encore vert, il à muri, depuis ? :mouais:

_Pendant qu'Boulogne se désespère ..._ 




Amok a dit:


> Soyons clairs : au dessous de 15 points, on n'a pas voix au chapitre.



Comment qu'il s'la pète, l'ananas !


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comment qu'il s'la pète, l'ananas !



Il a été rose trop longtemps


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2006)

Silence, les gueux ! 


Roberta, fais péter les photos par MP !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Je ne ferais pas d'AP pour augmenter mon compteur que cela soit dit  Mais des photos je veux bien en faire des autres :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Silence, les gueux !
> 
> 
> Roberta, fais péter les photos par MP !





il est vraiment d'un egoisme inadmissible ce loup


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Mais non mais non ! Il les fait toujours circuler, t'inqui&#232;tes pas !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2006)

*Bonne nouvelle*
j'ai fait de la place dans ma boîte de réception.


----------



## Amok (21 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il est vraiment d'un egoisme inadmissible ce loup



Vouloir te garder pour moi seul, ce n'est pas de l'égoïsme Roberta darling !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2006)

J'attends toujours les photos, Amok. Et je suis pas le seul.


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2006)

C'est quand que tu nous prend en photo Odré?
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon vous les crachez vos photos ?

D'ailleurs, faudrait renomer le fil, un truc genre "Postez vos plus belles présemptions de photos et vos commentaires les plus plats [V2]"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2006)

*Ca me rappelle le cercle tiens*
ce coté très fermé et les photos de charme


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> C'est quand que tu nous prend en photo Odré?
> :love:





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ca me rappelle le cercle tiens*
> ce coté très fermé et les photos de charme




Quand le pfdls t'auras donné ton costume :love:


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2006)

Ouaip mais je veux pas me faire couper la tête si je me balade dans la rue.......que deviendraient mes carrés verts sans moi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ouaip mais je veux pas me faire couper la tête si je me balade dans la rue.......que deviendraient mes carrés verts sans moi?



Ah je ne connais pas sa garde robe en effet, demondons donc à quelqu'un d'autre


----------

